# Tree root scape- Open for speculation || Photos and Videos



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's my scape in an ADA 60-P. 
Comments and critiques are welcome.

And yeah, my water parameters are- 
KH- 3dKH
GH- 4dKH
TDS- 62 ppm

So if by looking at the scape, any plants come to your mind that will look good in the scape, please mention them.

Video-
Youtube link is- HERE on Youtube

And the photobucket video is embedded here. Click on it and it'll open in a new tab-


The photos are-

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i like 1


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

I like 5.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Number 1


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

#1


----------



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Yo !
One is done then.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

What substrate are you using? It looks really nice.


----------



## kok0puffs (Jan 30, 2013)

#1 looks nice


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll have a number 2 please.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

AaronT said:


> Number 1


Agreed


----------



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

Taking about perspective I would go with #1 + #2 for the upward branch


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Number 1.


----------



## fraviz (Oct 24, 2012)

5 in my opinion


----------



## Linds (Feb 10, 2013)

1 and 5 are my choices. But with either I think you would benefit from a bit more slope on your substrate, i.e. build it up at the back.

Linds


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Were did you get those wood pieces? They look AWSOME!!!!


----------

